# Hi there



## pnr (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi there. I'm a kitty person from South Africa. My cat was my best friend in the world and last year I took her to the vet because something was wrong and the next day I was kicked in the head by I horse and remember none of it.

After the vet had tried acupuncture for months she had to be put to sleep. I think she waited for me for the 2 months I was in hospital. I cried for 2 months. I still miss her everyday.

I have another long haired cat name Zeus and a new kitty now named Mercury. I am experiencing some drama with the new cat and my other cat.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome! That’s so sad I hope you feel better soon! We would love to see pictures of Zeus and mercury!


----------

